# BufferedImage in hsqldb speichern



## Ey'n G (13. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein BufferedImage in einer hsqldb speichern, doch da es nicht Serializable implementiert geht es folgendermaßen nicht:


```
baos = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
oos = new ObjectOutputStream(baos);
oos.writeObject(buffImage);                      // <-- Exception
byte[] data = baos.toByteArray();
...
prepStmt.setObject(2, data);
```

Wie kann man das realisieren?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2006)

ImageIO#write


----------



## Ey'n G (13. Jan 2006)

Da muss ich dann aber ein Format z.B. png angeben. Die Daten werden also nicht wirklich als BufferedImage sondern in diesem Format gespeichert. Und wie konvertiere ich das dann beim einlesen wieder in ein BufferedImage?


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2006)

ImageIO#read

 :lol:


----------



## Ey'n G (13. Jan 2006)

Und die erstellt ein BufferedImage obwohl nur png Daten vorliegen? Muss dazu denn nicht ein BufferedImage in byte-Form vorliegen?


----------



## Ey'n G (13. Jan 2006)

Wunderbar, klappt. Vielen Dank, ich hänge jetzt schon ewig da dran. Hatte mir die read/write Funktionen sogar schonmal angeguckt aber gedacht dass das read nur funktioniert wenn ein BufferedImage in der DB steht.


----------

